# Great customer service



## ArtMann

Several years ago, Timberwolf sent out a bad batch of resaw blades that had metal cracks in the gullets that caused the band to split and break. I quickly got a warranty replacement and so did my friend, who ordered a resaw blade at about the same time. I appreciate their efforts to make things right but the defect was obvious with only a casual inspection. I don't want a company that quickly replaces defective merchandise. I want a company that doesn't sell defective merchandise. I have just started buying from them again in the last year because they are typically good blades. I hope this isn't a bad sign.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Interesting, only had my bandsaw and their blades for a year. My bad one was a resaw blade but when I checked it I could find nothing clearly wrong. Will keep that info. in mind, thanks Art.


----------



## runswithscissors

That sure sounds like a bad weld to me.


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, bad weld. Clip the blade at the weld and gently grind the ends square and put a small bevel on the flat sides to take up the weld. Take it to a machine shop where they weld their own blades and get it welded. Check the back edge with a long straight edge to be sure the weld is indeed true, and it should work fine.

DanK


----------



## ArtMann

Why would someone want to have a defective blade repaired instead of sending it back to the manufacturer for replacement? It sounds like the guy was talking about new blades.


> Yes, bad weld. Clip the blade at the weld and gently grind the ends square and put a small bevel on the flat sides to take up the weld. Take it to a machine shop where they weld their own blades and get it welded. Check the back edge with a long straight edge to be sure the weld is indeed true, and it should work fine.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


----------



## DanKrager

Art, the impression I had was that the defective blade was (going to be) replaced and this was basically junk not returnable to the mfr. If it is indeed a bad weld, it's trivial to fix and one has an extra blade for the effort.

DanK


----------



## ColonelTravis

Didn't repair this, they sent a new one, which works great.


----------

